

AI vs. AI. Two chatbots talking to each other - brianl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnzlbyTZsQY&feature=player_embedded

======
brianl
This isn't going to win the Loebner Prize..., but it strangely reminded me of
a VERY similar conversation with somebody that looked like a real person. The
other co-workers always joked about that person being a space alien or a
robot.

